# Ugh, pine sap seeping through trim paint



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

It's tannin acid. The only solution is to coat the affected areas with Zinsser BIN. It's an alcohol based pigmented shellac. You can get quarts of it at HD. Use a nylon bristle brush and do clean up with ammonia. It dries quickly, very quickly, so you'll have figure out how to work with it without making a mess. Good luck and check back with any questions.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If you used Kilnz primer, there's the problum.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Kilnz are where they fire pottery. And actually, if he used oil Kilz, he would have bought himself some more time. Oil will hold back tannin longer than latex but not as long as shellac.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Kilz is actually pretty good at holding out tannin bleed from pine. Maybe not a first choice, but certainly adequate.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

joecaption said:


> If you used Kilnz primer, there's the problum.[/quote]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Gymschu said:


> Kilz is actually pretty good at holding out tannin bleed from pine. Maybe not a first choice, but certainly adequate.


I have seen it bleed though many times, 

BIN, never


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

..spell check doesn't know brand names chris...


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> ..spell check doesn't know brand names chris...


 
it knows problem:yes:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Here- Kilz spelled correctly still looks like a problem...


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

It would know "problum" and "exohost" fan though, just sayin.


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Hey- I'm not backing JC's speeling! ( Or mine sometimes..) 
But chris_ has_ learned to use fancy letters- lol


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Brushjockey said:


> Hey- I'm not backing JC's speeling! ( Or mine sometimes..)
> But chris_ has_ learned to use fancy letters- lol


 
I'm lost ...............................................again


----------



## nuclearnerd (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanks for the Shellac advice. Can I apply it over the existing latex, or do I have to strip back down to bare wood?


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Over should be no problem


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Shellac bonds to everything, it's the premier bonding primer


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Except, maybe, silicon caulk:whistling2:


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

Oh there ya go-- always an exception!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

but right? yes?:laughing:


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

BJ's going to the dark side:laughing:


----------



## Will22 (Feb 1, 2011)

It's tannin acid. 

Pine does not contain tannins, like redwood and cedar do. It bleeds sap from knots in the wood. As stated previously, a shellac base coat will block this out before painting.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Will22 said:


> It's tannin acid.
> 
> Pine does not contain tannins, like redwood and cedar do. It bleeds sap from knots in the wood. As stated previously, a shellac base coat will block this out before painting.


Sorry Will, that's just not true. How would sap from knots discolor the whole side frame of OP's window? 
All pine contains tannin. White pine contains less tannin than yellow pine. I've always known pine to be a bleed problem from tannin, and a quick google search of *pine and tannin *only proved it. They actually make products specifically from the tannin of pine.


----------

